# Pub Saf Off, Plymouth State, NH



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

Public Safety Officer V-PSU
Institution:
*Plymouth State University*

Location:
Plymouth, NH

Category:
Admin - Police and Public Safety

Posted:
08/10/2018

Application Due:
Open Until Filled

Type:
Full Time

*Long Classification Title:* PUBLIC SAFETY OFFICER V-PSU

*Department:* PSU Campus Police [PSCP0X]

*Summary of Position*
This position, under general supervision of designated supervisor, will perform campus-oriented law enforcement work concerned with protecting the lives and property of the general public but primarily the University community; and conduct crime prevention, community relations, and educational programs/activities on the Plymouth State University campus in support of the University's mission and consistent with its philosophy as embodied in the slogan Ut Prosim ("That We May Serve"). This is a 100% time benefited position.

*Additional Job Information*
Requirements:

Prior to the interview, applicants must successfully complete the physical agility test according to NH PSTC standards and written examinations.

Candidates with current NH Police certifications may be exempted from some of the minimum qualifications.

The finalist for this position will be required to undergo a full background check. Any offer of employment will be contingent upon satisfactory results. Candidates must not have any felony convictions or serious misdemeanor convictions.

Review of applications will begin on July 30, 2018, and will continue until the position is filled or the search is otherwise closed at the University's discretion.

Please provide contact information for three professional references that can speak to your work experience will be requested in the PSU application.

*Posting Number/Job Order #:* PS0917FY19

*Acceptable minimum level of education:* HS or equivalent

*Acceptable minimum years of experience:* 2 years

*Other minimum qualifications*

High school graduate
Excellent oral, written, and interpersonal communication skills.
Working knowledge of Microsoft Office.
21 years of age at the time of appointment.
Possess a valid driver's license, and be capable of operating a law enforcement vehicle during both day and night, in emergencies, in congested traffic and on unsafe road conditions caused by factors such as fog, smoke, rain, ice and snow.
*Additional Preferred Qualifications*

Degree in Criminal Justice or related field from an accredited college/university.
Experience as a Police Officer with a Campus Law Enforcement Agency.
Two years of progressive experience with a public safety agency or equivalent.
Experience as a full-time or part-time certified police officer with a City/Town/County or State law enforcement agency
Knowledge of law enforcement, Safety Services and Communication Services practices, technology and methodology.
Demonstrated skill in the use and care of law enforcement and job-related equipment.
Demonstrated knowledge of Police Department rules and regulations; practices and standards, NH motor vehicle, criminal, arrest, juvenile and case law, court decisions, the Clery act, FERPA, HIPPA, accepted police procedure, campus and host town geography, strong knowledge of community members.
Current EMT certification.
Advanced knowledge of first aid techniques.
*Salary Information*
The University's hourly rate is negotiable depending upon additional experience and qualifications for non-certified candidates interested in police work at the University. The University also provides a higher, competitive rate for already certified police officers.

PSU also provides officers with a comprehensive flexible benefit plan for medical, dental, life, long-term disability insurance, and Flexible Spending Accounts; an attractive retirement plan (not a Group II employer) which may be especially appealing for former Group II employees, and allows newly hired individuals to contribute and receive a USNH employer match immediately. Vesting occurs after three years of service; a tuition benefit program for a total of five courses per fiscal year consisting of for credit (100% tuition) and/or non-credit (50% tuition) courses. The Officers dependents are eligible for tuition benefit at 50% for credit courses, pending benefit eligibility; and other benefits which include a meal plan, access to the University gym, library and other resources. The University also provides contributions to Social Security.

*Grade:* 12

*EEO Statement*
The University System of New Hampshire is an Equal Opportunity/Equal Access/Affirmative Action employer. The University System is committed to creating an environment that values and supports diversity and inclusiveness across our campus communities and encourages applications from qualified individuals who will help us achieve this mission. The University System prohibits discrimination on the basis of race, color, religion, sex, age, national origin, sexual orientation, gender identity or expression, disability, veteran status, or marital status. Application by members of all underrepresented groups is encouraged. Hiring is contingent upon eligibility to work in the U.S.

*Posting Date:* 07/19/2018

*Job Category:* Hourly Staff (Non-Exempt)

*Appointment Type:* Regular

*Equipment/Instruments*
She/he will operate motor vehicles and mountain bicycles, firearms, mobile and portable radios, radar equipment, mobile and desktop computers, and associated job-related equipment.

*Job Duties/Responsibilities*

The PSO V promotes the safety and security of persons, property and buildings on the campus of Plymouth State University. This includes enforcement of policies, rules and regulations of the University System of New Hampshire and Plymouth State University, as well as federal, state, and local laws and ordinances.
Officers are responsible for identifying, enforcing and investigating criminal acts on the campus of Plymouth State University, enforcing campus parking regulations and ticketing violators of parking regulations on campus. They conduct investigations of motor vehicle accidents, criminal and student conduct complaints, and other assigned cases. Exercising proper discretion and judgment in the investigation and arrest of criminals, particularly in maintaining law and order in time of emergencies is imperative.
The PSO V will work effectively with the office of the Dean of Students, Residential Life staff, faculty, staff members, and law enforcement personnel of other jurisdictions to ensure effective and appropriate mitigation of disorder, crime and crisis within the scope of the laws of New Hampshire and policies of Plymouth State University and of the University System of New Hampshire. She/he will work collaboratively with the office of the Dean of Students and Residential Life staff to provide a student-centered approach to promoting a safe and orderly environment consistent with the needs of institutions of higher education in residential areas.
Other duties include VIP protection/security, travel and patrol procedures requiring considerable physical effort under varying climatic conditions, exposure to accidents or occupational hazards that may result in loss of life; assist other law enforcement officers and agencies; appear in court as a witness to present testimony in criminal cases; complete forms and enter required reports regarding activities into appropriate online Records Management Systems, as well as timely and effective communication in the form of written documentation and or verbal and electronic communication, required reporting to officials at Plymouth State University's Office of the Dean of Students and Residential Life Department.
Proactively intervene and engage with students and campus community members while maintaining a high level of visibility in residential, academic, and administrative buildings and campus grounds. Patrol to protect people and property for safety. Identify activity/behavior by individuals or groups that indicates a risk to safety or well-being of the campus; approach, respond, and report in accordance with established procedures.
Respond: To people in crisis, criminal acts, disturbances, noise complaints, motor vehicle accidents and any other disptacher assigned calls/complaints.

*Application Information*
Contact:
Plymouth State University

Online App. Form:
http://jobs.usnh.edu/postings/30184


----------

